# Windshield Wiper problem



## wavepacket (Jul 10, 2007)

For my 1996 Sentra, the intermittent wiper is not stopping at the horizontal rest position. The intermittent timing is starting the wiper to move every intermittent period, but the intermittent wiper is only moving about half the rotation (or less) per intermittent period. The low and high continuous wiper settings work normally (possibly the high setting is rotating slower than it should). 

I was wondering how to reset the timing and/or starting point of the intermittent wiper?

Is one of the mechanical parts wearing out, and if so, which one?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

There are issues with the linkage, search and read up, not happened to me so cant explain further.
If its not the linkage, on all systems I have looked at the stop position is determined by a switch in the motor housing. I see no reason why Nissan would be different.
so if it doesn't stop or stops in the wrong place a new motor is in your future.


----------



## wavepacket (Jul 10, 2007)

*further checking, still not sure*

Just finished some furthur diagnosis. I did the diagnosis check on EL-119 of the factory service manual. It checks various voltages and continuity near the wiper amplifier. They all checked out - at the end of the checks, the diagnosis diagram suggests to replace the wiper amplifier, not the wiper moter. One of the checks was to check a voltage while on the intermittent wiper setting - the window amplifier (relay) was clicking as the voltage periodically switched from 0 volts to battery voltage. This is what I would expect to hear.

I also removed the passenger side cowl and got a look at the linkages and connections while the wipers were running. They looked OK to me. If slippage at a joint was happening, would it be obvious on visual inspection? 

BTW, I tried to take off the driver side cowl, but after taking off the screw from the wiper arm, the wiper arm would not budge when trying to lift it up. When running the wipers with the screws removed, they still moved just like with the screws in place. Was wondering the technique to remove a snug wiper arm. I didn't want to force it and break something.

With this further diagnosis, which part would you replace first - the wiper amplifier, the wiper motor, or a wiper linkage? 

The wiper amplifier costs $46+tax from the local Nissan dealers in Phoenix. I haven't found an online place to buy the part; do you know of any online store that sells the wiper amplifier (1996 Nissan Sentra)?

The wiper motor costs $99 (minus $31 core return) for a remanufactured motor from autopartswarehouse.com. The linkages cost $8 for left arm and $10 for the right arm from the same place.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

its not the switch, you say the lo and hi speed work, int works but doesn't stop at the right place.
What happens on low speed or hi, when you turn off the wipers when they are at farthest from park ?
It stops at the same place as when on INT !!!
See EL-114 (96 FSM) Auto stop operation, half way down page.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

its not the Amplifier, as the INT works, about 7 sec interval ?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

So its the .......Motor switch !!


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

So you are in Pheonix ?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

$15 to $25 in Tucson and Phoenix
Search Results


----------



## wavepacket (Jul 10, 2007)

*wiper stop locations*

Turning off the wipers from low or high speed leaves the wiper at place where wiper was when turned off (doesn't return to park rest position).

With the wiper switch on INT, the wipers stop at various locations (three different locations seem to be preferred).


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Ok, unless Nissan's are different and their statement about Autostop is wrong it shouldn't do this !!
Will go check mine now, hold on ....


----------



## wavepacket (Jul 10, 2007)

*further info*

Yes, the INT works at about 7 second intervals.

I'll look at EL-114 now.

Yes, in Phoenix. Can only work on car in morning because otherwise too hot (112F on west side of Phoenix).

Thanks for your insight.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Ok, turned off wiper switch, returns to park no problems.
Its the switch in the motor !!!


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Ahh but its a dry heat, as opposed to here (Dallas) where its only a semi dry - damp heat.
I did live in Houston, there it's a wet soggy heat !!


----------



## wavepacket (Jul 10, 2007)

*not another intermittent electrical problem*

I just went out to check the wipers and move the car into the shade, and the wiper problem disappeared.

Nooooooooo.  I don't like intermittent problems because you can't diagnose the problem when the problem goes away and you have no idea as to why.

I've had two other intermittent problems on this Sentra (VSS zero and partial power condition). The VSS zero was especially indeterminately intermittent - I traced it to the instrument panel, but not beyond that. It turned out that tightening the screws on the back of the instrument panel cured that problem permanantly. The partial power was caused by an oxidized terminal (of which jiggling a connector would temporarily solve the power problem)

Phoenix has monsoon season around August so we get heat and humidity on days after it has rained in the evening.


----------



## wavepacket (Jul 10, 2007)

Any tips on budging off snug wiper arms?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

No sorry !! 

try bigger and better hammers and pry bars till something gives or breaks !!
But you knew that already !!

If you have had intermittent problems check the terminals on the motor, but the problem here is the in-build switch to ground, so I don't see how this could be it, maybe the motor ground ??


----------



## wavepacket (Jul 10, 2007)

*replacement parts link*

The used replacement parts link rocks. Thanks for the tip.

Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market


----------

